
The Year Without a Summer - melloc
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Year_Without_a_Summer
======
drdeadringer
I'm continually amused that one of my favorite stories exists because of a
volcano. If there ever was an episode of "Connections" that I could get in to,
it'd be about this.

